

Microsoft banning Mac, iPad purchases by its sales and marketing group - Cadsby
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/03/21/microsoft-barring-employees-buying-apple/

======
warpspeed
I don't see the big deal with asking your customer-facing employees to not buy
products from the competition with company money. It's only "news" because
people love watching the drama between these two companies.

